# 2018 Atlas Problems (Front sensors & Acceleration noise)



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello, My parents and my grandmother both bought the new 2018 VW Atlas (one in Fortana Red Metallic and the other in Kurkuma Yellow Metallic) at the same time. They've both noticed that when they are going down a driveway the vehicle slams on the brakes and if they press on the accelerator all the car does it rev. If they want to move they have to depress the brake and then press the accelerator. They've been in situations where they go down the driveway and traffic is coming and they press the accelerator and the car brakes and they have to press the brake then the accelerator. Instead of this preventing a "collision" it can cause one. We took both cars into the dealer today due to the Service Action 40M3 letter that was mailed out. We told the service advisor about this problem and we were told to read the Owners Manual for limitations of functionality... Does this mean this vehicle is not able to/allowed to go up and down driveways? My parents own a 2016 Cadillac Escalade ESV, a 2017 Range Rover Evoque and a 2013 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid with this system and they don't do this while exiting a driveway. We also asked the service manager to take a ride with us so he can see the problem himself and he refused. Another problem we are having with this vehicle is when accelerating from a stop there some type of noise that sounds like air that is blown (note this is still a issue after taking them in for Service Action 40M3). Has anyone else had this problem or suggest anything? If my dealer would not like to fix this issue then I will be escalating to the Volkswagen Corporate office. If anyone thinks that I should just simply turn the system off when exiting a driveway should realize that this system should be something that VW should of tested and made sure it was 100% functional. I believe this is happening because the front sensors on the Atlas are way too low and sense everything. It won't be long before this system causes an accident and someone sues VW. Good thing is that the time it happened to my grandmother I was with her and was able to explain to her what it was.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I have pulled out of lots of different driveways and never had this issue. I sometimes get a warning from the front parking sensors but no braking. Do you think it is the pedestrian avoidance? I thought it wasn't even activated in the Atlas yet.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

*2018 Atlas Problems (Front sensors &amp; Acceleration noise)*

I’ve had zero issues over varied terrain driveways and what not. Has it only been happening if snow is on the ground?
I’d say for now if it’s a nuisance, turn it off until it’s figured out. All new vehicles have teething issues.
As for the noise, it’s been discussed a few times already in other threads in this forum.

odd sound when accelerating uphill at LOW speeds?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=9011161&share_type=t

Swishing noise when accelerating from 5 mph
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=8939433&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I have pulled out of lots of different driveways and never had this issue. I sometimes get a warning from the front parking sensors but no braking. Do you think it is the pedestrian avoidance? I thought it wasn't even activated in the Atlas yet.


It happened when going down a non flat driveway, and I would think this car would have a camera to detect a pedestrian not the circle sensors.


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> I’ve had zero issues over varied terrain driveways and what not. Has it only been happening if snow is on the ground?
> I’d say for now if it’s a nuisance, turn it off until it’s figured out. All new vehicles have teething issues.
> As for the noise, it’s been discussed a few times already in other threads in this forum.
> 
> ...


We’re in SoCal so we don’t get snow. I understand it’s the first year for the vehicle but I didn’t like the fact that 1 The service department didn’t want to test the vehicle with me so I can explain the dangers this can cause and 2 they basically told me to learn how to drive the car by reading the openers manual.


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ll try to get a video of it doing it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Christiann.V said:


> We’re in SoCal so we don’t get snow. I understand it’s the first year for the vehicle but I didn’t like the fact that 1 The service department didn’t want to test the vehicle with me so I can explain the dangers this can cause and 2 they basically told me to learn how to drive the car by reading the openers manual.


They must really like having to deal with bozo customers like you.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Christiann.V said:


> I’ll try to get a video of it doing it.


That’s probably your best bet. Maybe try another dealer as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Christiann.V said:


> It happened when going down a non flat driveway, and I would think this car would have a camera to detect a pedestrian not the circle sensors.


I pulled out of a very steep driveway today. The front parking sensors were freaking out thinking I was going to hit something. But they don't affect the brakes. Is there any chance the adaptive cruise control was on and the camera mistook the bottom of the driveway for a car in front of the Atlas? Did this happen in the same location with both cars?


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Christiann.V said:
> 
> 
> > It happened when going down a non flat driveway, and I would think this car would have a camera to detect a pedestrian not the circle sensors.
> ...


Possibly due to the sensors being so low.. The Red one which belongs to my parents have done it at so many different driveways. And the yellow one belongs to my grandmother and when she pulled out of the gas station it did it, ever since she hasn’t driven the vehicle because she is afraid of the vehicle. She has had it since September and only has 160 miles


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mine just did this! Backing out and stopped the vehicle...sensors are picking up the road at the angle of my driveway...did it pulling in too! First time. There has to be a setting here.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Are you guys saying that the parking sensors are applying the brakes? That should not happen. I guess it would be possible with an SEL Premium if Park Pilot is activated.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

This is what is braking.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Pg 255 of the manual. Rear traffic alert. Automatic braking. The Pedestrian Monitoring bit for the Front Assist has auto braking as well. This is what is doing it...not sure what set mine off yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I thought this was happening when going forward down a driveway. Which models are we talking about, anyway? Build date?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Never had this happen.

I have had the system stop me from pulling out from a spot and alert me to a car driving like a clown in a small parking lot. 

Mine is a Premium, so I know the 360 cam and other things use the cameras and not just the distance sensors.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

golfzex said:


> .....and alert me to a car driving like a clown in a small parking lot.....
> 
> How does that work? Picks up the other driver's brain waves?


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I had this happen to me backing out of the driveway only wants but it did what it was supposed to I heard all the sensors going off and olives in the break slammed on and I pulled up looked at my side mirror and saw him pull sticking out of the ground and I almost hit it but it stopped right before it the bumper I was so glad that Ashlyn works the way it supposed to. I have not been able to make the brakes come on when the sensors go off moving forward though this is on the SEL.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I thought this was happening when going forward down a driveway. Which models are we talking about, anyway? Build date?


I had mine do it pulling into the driveway (so forward). I have an SEL. I played with the rear today...had my wife back out of the garage and I ran behind it...it stopped!!


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> I had mine do it pulling into the driveway (so forward). I have an SEL. I played with the rear today...had my wife back out of the garage and I ran behind it...it stopped!!


Weird. I have yet to have it brake when I am pulling in or out of a driveway. So it sounds like this is the cross traffic warning system, not the front parking sensors, right? I have mine give me an audible warning, but never actually hit the brakes. I even pulled out in front of a car that was turning right into the road I was pulling out of. I got the audible warning and nothing more.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Still having this - I think it's the parking sensors b/c I am seeing the visual on the screen showing the sensor that is "seeing" the upcoming road as I back out of the driveway and they turn red/beeping gets solid and then if I'm not creeping along it will slam on the brakes. Very sensitive. This is not the cross-traffic alert, it's the parking sensors.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here it is. It's the "Manuever Braking" part of the park pilot system. You can switch it off in the Car menu. Not to be confused with the rear cross-traffic alert or the front Pedestian Monitoring which can both also apply the brakes.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmm, how come I dont have the option of "Manuever Braking" on the Prem SEL!?


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

I know that we can turn off the Braking, I paid for the option to have the "Safety" features. VW should just raise the sensors to the front bumper. They are currently on the lower grille. Like I said my other vehicles have these sensors and WILL brake if there is something in the way but none of them has braked due to a steep driveway. This is because my other vehicles have the sensors high enough that when the vehicle is slanted it does not detect the road.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Christiann.V said:


> I know that we can turn off the Braking, I paid for the option to have the "Safety" features. VW should just raise the sensors to the front bumper. They are currently on the lower grille. Like I said my other vehicles have these sensors and WILL brake if there is something in the way but none of them has braked due to a steep driveway. This is because my other vehicles have the sensors high enough that when the vehicle is slanted it does not detect the road.


Agreed and I keep mine on and have learned to back out/enter my driveway slow enough to prevent it but I am with you, they are low but I also suppose cars with them are at about the same height...maybe an aiming issue? Had them on an older explorer and never had that happen.


----------



## fain80 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have been having random issues with them as well. My brakes kick in if I’m turning into my garage and am somewhat close to the wall (although I wouldn’t hit it) and have kicked in randomly in the parking lot of my day care when there was nothing around me.

I also have an issue where in normal, everyday driving the sensors will start beeping at me as if they are identifying an obstruction ahead of me when nothing is there. It’s especially aggravating in stop and go traffic where it keeps acting as if i’m trying to park (the display lights up with the little radar logo) when I’m pulling up behind the car in front of me and will start beeping when I’m a good 10 feet away from the car in front.

Is this happening to anyone else? It’s like the forward sensors are on the fritz and will randomly detect things. It only happens at low speeds, like in a parking lot or in traffic.

I hate to turn it off since I paid for all these features but I can’t get through a commute without it beeping at me a dozen times.


----------



## yukijpn (Sep 20, 2017)

*The issue is being reported by couple drivers to NHTSA*

All,

I found 2 complaints are raised to NHTSA in June 2018 in retaled to this issue. How would those be treated by NHTSA ? Would they test if the issue is repulicated ? Then this could be resulted in manufacturer recall ?

June 22, 2018 NHTSA ID NUMBER: 11103365
ON MULTIPLE OCCASIONS OUR 2018 VW ATLAS HAS HAD ITS EMERGENCY BRAKING FEATURE ENGAGE IN AN UNEXPECTED AND DANGEROUS WAY. SPECIFICALLY, DURING URBAN DRIVING WHEN HAVING TO TRAVERSE THE NORMAL DIP FROM DRIVEWAY TO STREET, ACROSS A GUTTER OR OTHER LOW POINT, THE EMERGENCY BRAKING SYSTEM ABRUPTLY HALTS THE VEHICLE AND DISABLES MOVEMENT. WHEN THIS OCCURS IT IS EXTREMELY JARRING AND SHUTS DOWN NORMAL OPERATION, REQUIRING SOME SORT OF GEAR CHANGE OR RESTART. IT OCCURS MORE FREQUENTLY WHEN ACCELERATING FASTER OVER THE DIP RESULTING IN A MORE BUMPY MOVEMENT. IT IS A MAJOR PROBLEM WHEN YOU&#146;RE ATTEMPTING TO TURN INTO MOVING TRAFFIC QUICKLY. IT LEAVES THE VEHICLE AND PASSENGERS ESPECIALLY VULNERABLE AS WE&#146;RE PERPENDICULAR TO ONCOMING TRAFFIC. AS A MOTHER OF 3 SMALL CHILDREN IN CAR SEATS, I AM EXTREMELY CONCERNED.

June 27, 2018 NHTSA ID NUMBER: 11104222
2018 ATLAS SEL, EQUIPPED WITH AUTONOMOUS BREAKING TO "PREVENT" COLLISIONS. WHEN VEHICLES TRAVEL DOWN AN INCLINE LIKE A DRIVEWAY, THE EMERGENCY BREAKING FEATURE WILL UNEXPECTEDLY ENGAGED, CAUSING THE VEHICLE TO COME TO A COMPLETE AND SUDDEN STOP. WHEN THIS OCCURS, I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THE CONTINUED MOVEMENT OF THE VEHICLE. I AM REQUIRED TO CHANGE GEARS AND/OR RESTART THE VEHICLE IN ORDER TO MOVE THE VEHICLE AGAIN. THIS POSES A EXTREME SAFETY ISSUE AS THE VEHICLE WILL SHUT DOWN WHEN YOU ARE ATTEMPTING TO PULL OUT OF A PRIVATE DRIVE AND ON TO A ACTIVE ROADWAY, INCREASING THE RISK OF A SIDE ON VEHICLE COLLISION. ISSUE WAS REPORTED TO VW SERVICE DEPARTMENT. SERVICE MANAGER WAS ABLE TO DUPLICATE THE ISSUE. SERVICE MANAGER ALSO TESTED ANOTHER VW ATLAS ON THE SALE LOT WITH THE SAME FEATURE. STRIVE MANAGER REPORTED THAT THE SAME ISSUE OCCURRED WITH THE OTHER ATLAS AS WELL. SERVICE DEPARTMENT WAS UNABLE TO CORRECT THE ISSUE, REPORTING THE VEHICLE IS "OPERATING AS DESIGNED." ISSUE WAS REPORTED TO VOLKSWAGEN. AFTER A THREE WEEK PERIOD, VOLKSWAGEN REPORTED THAT THEY WERE DECLINING TO TAKE FURTHER ACTION ON THE ISSUE, STATING THE VEHICLE WAS 'OPERATING AS DESIGNED." THIS ISSUE POSES A MAJOR SAFETY ISSUE NO ONLY TO THE DRIVER AND OCCUPANTS OF THE VEHICLE, BUT TO OTHER MOTORISTS ON THE ROAD. VOLKSWAGEN HAS BEEN GIVEN NOTICE OF THE ISSUE AND REFUSES TO ACKNOWLEDGE OF TAKE ACTION.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

fain80 said:


> I have been having random issues with them as well. My brakes kick in if I’m turning into my garage and am somewhat close to the wall (although I wouldn’t hit it) and have kicked in randomly in the parking lot of my day care when there was nothing around me.
> 
> I also have an issue where in normal, everyday driving the sensors will start beeping at me as if they are identifying an obstruction ahead of me when nothing is there. It’s especially aggravating in stop and go traffic where it keeps acting as if i’m trying to park (the display lights up with the little radar logo) when I’m pulling up behind the car in front of me and will start beeping when I’m a good 10 feet away from the car in front.
> 
> ...


Same issues here, random at low speeds, sometimes at stop lights, etc. I plan on bringing it up when I take in for service this summer. Not a show stopper, but just seems a little gitchy.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

yukijpn said:


> All,
> 
> I found 2 complaints are raised to NHTSA in June 2018 in retaled to this issue. How would those be treated by NHTSA ? Would they test if the issue is repulicated ? Then this could be resulted in manufacturer recall ?
> 
> ...



I have found that I am fine if I creep down the lower part of my driveway into the street, if I go fast...it's going to stop. My driveway has a dip at the bottom and when the wheel rolls into that dip, the sensors get close to the ground and that's what trips it. Also, all you have to do is release and press the brake and you are free to move...they should read the manual. Finally, while I understand the concern, the dealer can't simply re-engineer the vehicle so they are correct..."operating as designed" - I find I just had to change my driving habits a little and it's fine. Again, you can always just toggle this feature off in situation like a steep driveway. I hope VW reviews this stuff and at least considers this in the design/re-design...do other brands have this issue with their parking sensors/auto-braking?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

yukijpn said:


> All,
> 
> I found 2 complaints are raised to NHTSA in June 2018 in retaled to this issue. How would those be treated by NHTSA ? Would they test if the issue is repulicated ? Then this could be resulted in manufacturer recall ?
> 
> ...


Please explain how it would be a significant hazard if it happens with slow maneuvers as described? :screwy:


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

On Wednesday July 4th 2018 at approximately 5:00 PM PDT, my family and I were exiting a driveway of a bank when our 2018 Atlas SEL slammed on its brakes. Fortunately we always record when exiting a driveway due to us having this issue and wanting to get it on video. If you are wondering why the rear camera is on.. it's because we backed out of a parking space to leaving the parking lot and we did under 5 mph in the parking lot so the camera stays on until you hit higher speeds. We have been having this issue since we bought out two 2018 Atlas SEL's from McKenna Volkswagen in Cerritos.

For those that have not read the thread here is a summary:

Oct. 2017 - We bought 2 2018 VW Atlas SEL from McKenna Cerritos

- We noticed when leaving driveways the vehicle slams on its brakes and if you turned in front of oncoming traffic you better think fast because pressing the accelerator does nothing.

Jan 2018 - We took both Atlas' to McKenna Cerritos to the Service dept. and advised what the issue was and asked the service manager to take a test drive with us so we can show them the problem. Service Manager refused to test drive with us. We got a call back that both vehicles were ready for pickup, we picked up the Atlas' and were told the vehicle is working as it should and that we should read the owners manual on how to drive the vehicle. 

- We let a few months pass by

June 2018 - We took only 1 Atlas to Volkswagen of Garden Grove and we told them what issues we were having. The service manager and a tech got into the car and we showed them what was going on. They kept the Atlas for half a day and called me to pick up the vehicle. We picked up the Atlas and they told me the front parking sensors detect the cement/road and it slams on its brakes thinking you're going to hit something. They told me they spoke to VW Engineers in Germany and sent the vehicle logs to them and they state the Atlas is working normally and there is nothing they have to fix.

I will be taking the Atlas back to a different dealer and see if they can get a different answer. If they cannot then our Atlas would be considered a Lemon in the State of California.

VW should recall the Atlas' equipped with the Front sensors and move them up to the bumper. 

Maybe VW is just waiting for someone to SUE for "Whiplash" so they can fix the issue. 

My Grandmother doesn't drive her atlas because she is still scared from the time it slammed on its brakes while she was driving it. I disabled the system on hers but she won't use it. Her Atlas only has 160 miles and she bought it OCT 2017.

If you have the same issue let us know what your dealer had told you.


VIDEO: (Sorry for not recording in landscape mode) 




Here is the drive way we pulled out of:









https://imgur.com/a/aMipVFi
https://youtu.be/BWcF4lPMeJk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd be curious how many of the SEL and SEL-P do this. Is it all? Some? Mine woudl have like done the same thing you show in the video if I wouldn't have slowed down. Once that has a solid tone it will apply the brakes if you aren't just creeping along. I tend to agree that the dealers won't be able to fix it b/c it's by-design but that goes back to my first question, is it all, some, etc. How does this apply to a Lemon Law suit? If the vehicle is acting per-design, I don't see how you have a leg to stand on?


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I'd be curious how many of the SEL and SEL-P do this. Is it all? Some? Mine woudl have like done the same thing you show in the video if I wouldn't have slowed down. Once that has a solid tone it will apply the brakes if you aren't just creeping along. I tend to agree that the dealers won't be able to fix it b/c it's by-design but that goes back to my first question, is it all, some, etc. How does this apply to a Lemon Law suit? If the vehicle is acting per-design, I don't see how you have a leg to stand on?


This is a safety issue. Not sure if it has happened to you when on coming traffic is coming towards you are your pressing the accelerator and only the rpm revs! 

Lemon Law Definition:
In US parlance, a lemon is a vehicle (often new) that turns out to have several manufacturing defects affecting its *safety*, value or utility. Any vehicle with such severe issues may be termed a lemon and, by extension, so may any product with flaws too great or severe to serve its purpose.

This is a PM from another owner that is having the same issue.



yukijpn said:


> Hi Christiann,
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind reply. Your wording is really repulicating what happened to me. I was in danger when I was out from a shopping mall. When I drove into the main road turning right with a steep gap downward, I thought I have enough distahce from the car running on the main road heading to the direction I would go into. When I was about to go into the main road with a steep angle of gap, emergency brake of my vehicle has been suddenly activated with a beep. I was lucky to avoid a collision as the car toward me was not in so high speed, they could stop right in front my vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Christiann.V said:


> This is a safety issue. Not sure if it has happened to you when on coming traffic is coming towards you are your pressing the accelerator and only the rpm revs!
> 
> Lemon Law Definition:
> In US parlance, a lemon is a vehicle (often new) that turns out to have several manufacturing defects affecting its *safety*, value or utility. Any vehicle with such severe issues may be termed a lemon and, by extension, so may any product with flaws too great or severe to serve its purpose.
> ...


No doubt there is a safety issue here and the park pilot system should not stop you in this situation. Just curious how this will be handled via the Lemon Law in your state. Also, do they all do it or only some which would answer the question as to if this is a calibration issue with the impacted vehicles or not. To the person who PM'd you, this is the Park Pilot system's Maneuver Braking, not the front crash sensor etc. This can be turned off permantely through the menu system I have shown in my post above which allows you still have full functionality of all other systems including the Park Pilot's proximity "beepers". I have only had this happen into/out of my driveway, no other places.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> No doubt there is a safety issue here.....


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

There is no question this is a safety concern, however I don't believe the lemon law would apply in this case as there is no manufacturing defect. As you stated, the engineers at VW confirmed the system is working normally.

Per KarstGeo's info, you can (and should) just disable this feature in the menu and you won't experience the issue. (I think you stated you did this already...)

The fix to this issue VW may need to set the cancel threshold for maneuver braking lower than 5mph (perhaps 1-2mph).

This is why the brakes are activating in your case - because you haven't yet exceeded 5mph - and the car thinks you are in a parking situation and about to hit something.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

stevefromcleve said:


> There is no question this is a safety concern, however I don't believe the lemon law would apply in this case as there is no manufacturing defect. As you stated, the engineers at VW confirmed the system is working normally.
> 
> Per KarstGeo's info, you can (and should) just disable this feature in the menu and you won't experience the issue. (I think you stated you did this already...)
> 
> ...


Spot on. I wonder if this threshold speed can be adjusted through VAGCAM or OBDEleven?


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

My SEL (not premium) will set off the parking alert and beep when pulling out of a downward sloping drive, but only yesterday did it emergency brake and stop the car for the first time leaving my driveway. Weird, and it's a pretty minor slope as well.
Recently, it's been setting off the peripheral alarms at almost every stop in traffic. I think the Park Assist is turning itself on. Haven't been to the dealer yet.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Atlas53 said:


> My SEL (not premium) will set off the parking alert and beep when pulling out of a downward sloping drive, but only yesterday did it emergency brake and stop the car for the first time leaving my driveway. Weird, and it's a pretty minor slope as well.
> Recently, it's been setting off the peripheral alarms at almost every stop in traffic. I think the Park Assist is turning itself on. Haven't been to the dealer yet.


Exactly what ours is doing at stop lights etc.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I watched the video over and over and wonder if it is your driving style. Are you trying to throttle through the driveway to road transition? I would be covering the brake at that point. Why do you put your hand on the shifter? It almost looks like you are pushing the shifter forward.

I have a steeper transition in my driveway. We go through there every day and, while it will beep a warning if it is still in Park mode, it has never applied the brakes. I have exited much steeper driveways in the mountains than that and never had that happen. I always cover the brake before accelerating onto the road. I don't get it.



Christiann.V;112321479 [MEDIA=youtube said:


> BWcF4lPMeJk[/MEDIA]


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I watched the video over and over and wonder if it is your driving style. Are you trying to throttle through the driveway to road transition? I would be covering the brake at that point. Why do you put your hand on the shifter? It almost looks like you are pushing the shifter forward.
> 
> I have a steeper transition in my driveway. We go through there every day and, while it will beep a warning if it is still in Park mode, it has never applied the brakes. I have exited much steeper driveways in the mountains than that and never had that happen. I always cover the brake before accelerating onto the road. I don't get it.


The driver lets the vehicle crawl when exiting a driveway (no brake or accelerator). The reason the driver puts their hand on the shifter is because the when pressing the accelerator the vehicle just revs. There is times where you have to select another gear and times where you have to restart the whole vehicle. Like I said, we don't have problems with our Escalade or Range Rover and they do have front braking and rear braking and but they don't brake when exiting a driveway.


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

My theory for why the Atlas slams on its brakes is because the Front Parking Sensors are way too low and when the vehicle is slanted it detects the road and thinks its an object and slams on its brakes. 

Below are photos of the Atlas sensors compared to the Atlas' competitors. In my opinion all VW has to do is move the Front Parking sensors from the lower grille to the front bumper.

Atlas:









Durango:









Explorer:


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

Haven't experienced the emergency braking, but the parking sensors have activated while in traffic, and at stoplights...SEL (not Premium).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Once the Maneuver Braking has engaged the manual states how to get it to release...have you read through that? Shouldn't need to restart etc. I believe it's just release the brake reapply the brake.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Once the Maneuver Braking has engaged the manual states how to get it to release...have you read through that? Shouldn't need to restart etc. I believe it's just release the brake reapply the brake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok, did a little testing on my driveway. Yes, it will stop it forward or backward if I am moving much more than about 1 mph so that must be the cutoff mph threshold. It's definately "Maneuver Braking" that is stopping the vehicle which is part of the PDC/Park Pilot system. When the braking happens, it comes up on the dash screen saying "Maneuver Braking" and tells you to "Apply the brakes" which releases it. The manual says change the shift selector - I just push the brake and a few seconds later it releases. Yes, it's annoying. No, I don't think there's actually anything "wrong" with it and that is acting per design. Yes, I think the design isn't optimal. The sensors are somewhat low but consider that they are probably about the same height as a similarly-equipped car. I think simply disengaging this feature through the menu as I show above is the way to do it OR just in the case when you know you will be dropping off a incline that may trigger it just hit the PDC button and turn it off. This is all the downside of the modern safety features! Also...modern cars beg you to read the manual with all the complicated systems and tech.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, more on this. Just open the Car menu and go to Parking and Maneuvering and uncheck "Automatic Activation"...that will sort out it coming on when you are in traffic etc. You still get it on when you put it in reverse but this will take care of it thinking you are parking at slow speeds. Again, I think most of this annoyance will just require some menu work and thinking about it when you need it etc.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> .....Also...modern cars beg you to read the manual with all the complicated systems and tech.


So many whine and bitch about the stuff the understand but resist reading how it works.


----------



## AtlazAZ (Jul 6, 2018)

*Must file nhtsa complaint*

HELLO ALL:

MY 2018 ATLAS SEL DOES THIS SAME EXACT THING. THE SERVICE DEPARTMENT MANAGER WAS ABLE TO DUPLICATE THE ISSUE AND AGREED THAT THERE IS CAUSE FOR CONCERN. HOWEVER, BECAUSE THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED, THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN BE DONE AT THE SERVICE LEVEL. I NOTIFIED VW CORPORATE AND FILED A REQUEST FOR THEM TO LOOK INTO THE ISSUE AND PRESENT POTENTIAL OPTIONS AND/OR SOLUTIONS. VW RESPONDS THAT THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED. MY RESPONSE TO VW IS THIS: YES THE VEHICLE MAY BE OPERATING AS DESIGNED; HOWEVER, THAT DOES NOT MEAN THE DESIGN IS SAFE. I AM A LAWYER AND CAN TELL YOU MY PROFESSIONAL OPINION IS VW IS DEALING WITH A DEFECT IN THE DESIGN OF THIS SAFETY FEATURE. IT IS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME BEFIRE THIS ISSUE RESULTS IN A CAR ACCIDENT AND INJURY. VW HAS NOTICE AND REFUSES TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT. WHEN I PRESSED THE VW REP ON WHETHER THEY ISSUE IS SAFE, THEY REFUSED TO REPLY. A SIMILAR ISSUE OCCURRED WITH TOYOTA A FEW YEARS AGO. IN THE BEGINNING, TOYOTA ALSO RESPONDED TO COMPLAINTS WITH THE SAME LINE, "THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED." EVENTUALLY, TOYOTA ISSUES A RECALL ACROSS THE BOARD ON SEVERAL OF THIER VEHICLE MODELS TO CORRECT THE ISSUE. 

SO, WHAT CAN YOU DO TO PUT HELP MOVE PROGRESS TOWARDS A SOLUTION ALONG? FIRST, CALL AND FILE A FORMAL COMPLAINT WITH VW AND KEEP A RECORD OF DOING SO. SECOND, FILE A COMPLAINT WITH THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFTEY ADMINISTRATION ("NTHSA"). ONCE THE NTHSA RECEIVES ENOUGH COMPLAINTS, THEY WILL OPEN A FORMAL INVESTIGATION INTO THE ISSUE AND COULD POTENTIALLY ORDER VW TO ISSUE A RECALL ON THE VEHICLES IMPACTED BY THIS FAULTY DESIGN. THE LINK TO FILE A COMPLAINT IS BELOW:

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/

YES, I UNDERSTAND YOU CAN EASILY DEACTIVATE THIS PARTICULAR FEATURE ON THE VEHICLE SETTINGS. IN FACT, I WOULD ENCOURAGE YOU TO TO SO IF YOUR VEHICLE IS EXPERIENCING THIS ISSUE. HOWEVER, THAT DOES NOT MEAN THAT SHOULD BE THE ONLY OPTION. WE AS CONSUMERS PURCHASED THIS VEHICLES FOR SEVERAL REASONS, INCLUDING THIS PARTICULAR SAFTEY FEATURE. FURTHERMORE, WE PAID MORE MONEY TO HAVE THIS SAFTEY FEATURE AS AN OPTION. VW NEEDS TO DO THE RIGHT THING BY THEIR CUSTOMERS AND FIX THE ISSUE.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AtlazAZ said:


> HELLO ALL:
> 
> MY 2018 ATLAS SEL DOES THIS SAME EXACT THING. THE SERVICE DEPARTMENT MANAGER WAS ABLE TO DUPLICATE THE ISSUE AND AGREED THAT THERE IS CAUSE FOR CONCERN. HOWEVER, BECAUSE THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED, THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN BE DONE AT THE SERVICE LEVEL. I NOTIFIED VW CORPORATE AND FILED A REQUEST FOR THEM TO LOOK INTO THE ISSUE AND PRESENT POTENTIAL OPTIONS AND/OR SOLUTIONS. VW RESPONDS THAT THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED. MY RESPONSE TO VW IS THIS: YES THE VEHICLE MAY BE OPERATING AS DESIGNED; HOWEVER, THAT DOES NOT MEAN THE DESIGN IS SAFE. I AM A LAWYER AND CAN TELL YOU MY PROFESSIONAL OPINION IS VW IS DEALING WITH A DEFECT IN THE DESIGN OF THIS SAFETY FEATURE. IT IS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME BEFIRE THIS ISSUE RESULTS IN A CAR ACCIDENT AND INJURY. VW HAS NOTICE AND REFUSES TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT. WHEN I PRESSED THE VW REP ON WHETHER THEY ISSUE IS SAFE, THEY REFUSED TO REPLY. A SIMILAR ISSUE OCCURRED WITH TOYOTA A FEW YEARS AGO. IN THE BEGINNING, TOYOTA ALSO RESPONDED TO COMPLAINTS WITH THE SAME LINE, "THE VEHICLE IS OPERATING AS DESIGNED." EVENTUALLY, TOYOTA ISSUES A RECALL ACROSS THE BOARD ON SEVERAL OF THIER VEHICLE MODELS TO CORRECT THE ISSUE.
> 
> ...


Moron.....


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

On Friday July 6th it was hot in Southern California and look what OUR new Atlas displayed! Our NEW Atlas started to overheat and so we stopped at a Autozone to buy coolant for a 2018 Vehicle. We asked the workers there what coolant they had and gave them the model and year of our car. All the employees were shocked that a 2018 vehicle needed coolant. They all advised me to check the reserve tank and we did with multiple employees and it was under the fill line. The engine bay smelt like something burning and smelt like coolant. A Autozone employee opened the reserve tank which was VERY hot and hot air started coming out very loudly; as the air came out the reserve tank started filling up. The employees and a customer that was there was shocked to see a brand new vehicle do this. Our vehicle was just at the dealer on Tuesday July 3rd... How does this happen.. 


I feel like if I go back to the dealer they're going to tell me to read the owners manual on how to use the vehicle or tell me the vehicle is working as designed. They might even tell me not to drive in the heat! *#VWSucks*

This is the only vehicle we regret buying and we have bought MULTIPLE vehicles.


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

Forgot to mention while it was overheating the temp gauge just stayed in the middle. The A/C just blew hot air (Max A/C button was on). We let the vehicle "cool down" for a few hours and when we turned it on the temp gauge instantly went to the middle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Christiann.V said:


> Forgot to mention while it was overheating the temp gauge just stayed in the middle. The A/C just blew hot air (Max A/C button was on). We let the vehicle "cool down" for a few hours and when we turned it on the temp gauge instantly went to the middle.


Do some searching here, there are folks saying that they had an air bubble in the coolant system eventually causing the coolant level to drop in the reservoir as you describe. Why didn't you just call VW road side and have it towed the nearest dealer? The guage is a dummy gauge but still should have pegged according to your description. To the dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Christiann.V said:


> ....I feel like if I go back to the dealer they're going to tell me to read the owners manual on how to use the vehicle or tell me the vehicle is working as designed. They might even tell me not to drive in the heat! *#VWSucks* This is the only vehicle we regret buying and we have bought MULTIPLE vehicles.....


You sound like a real twit.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Christiann.V said:


> Forgot to mention while it was overheating the temp gauge just stayed in the middle. The A/C just blew hot air (Max A/C button was on). We let the vehicle "cool down" for a few hours and when we turned it on the temp gauge instantly went to the middle.


Did the dash needle or information screen show there was an overheating issue or did it just show low coolant? Mine was a little low from the factory, I had to add about a cup of coolant, very little.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christiann.V (Jan 27, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> Did the dash needle or information screen show there was an overheating issue or did it just show low coolant? Mine was a little low from the factory, I had to add about a cup of coolant, very little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The needle stayed in the same place, it's always in the middle. I park the car in the garage at night and in the morning when I turn it on the needle just goes instantly to the middle. Car just said Low Coolant. The app is what informed about the coolant and the overheating.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Christiann.V said:


> The needle stayed in the same place, it's always in the middle. I park the car in the garage at night and in the morning when I turn it on the needle just goes instantly to the middle. Car just said Low Coolant. The app is what informed about the coolant and the overheating.


Sounds like there is a problem with the coolant temp sensor if it goes right to the middle. Do you have a way to read OBD II data when the engine is cold? I really wonder if it even overheated if the temp sensor is faulty. As for the low coolant, I’m sure it was barely low. Like a cup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone on the tranny noise during acceleration in third gear from a near stop? Really interested to see if anyone has info from their dealer on the possible cause for this noise.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

lol autozone guy opened a hot system. lawsuit waiting to happen with that guy next time someone gets sprayed in the face.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Im glad i got rid of my Atlas. I just keep reading problems after problems


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is the infamous noise...I did 3 separate pulls from a near-stop in third gear and it's clear as day - just placed my phone on the cowling and closed the hood. Also, interesting in that the noise also cuts off somewhat abruptly after 2K rpm...almost sounds like a pump? On the last/third one I held the rpm in the range where the noise occurs (1.5-2K) for longer. It's 100% repeatable by just accelerating until it's in 4th gear + and then dropping it in third manually and slowing down to a near stop (if you stop it will downshift to first) and then accelerate slowly (don't floor it).

https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Some interesting info on this topic here:

https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/...problems/1506-hard-shift-1-2-gears-lag-2.html

"Regional service manager got involved and said this is standard for the car to do this. Said 3% of people are complaining about it. Said the SSSSSHHHHHH sound is the baffles in the torque converter that are there because of the auto stop/start feature. Said they hooked up microphones and such and then emailed those to VW to compare to their findings. Said they have had 2-3 of them tore apart and that is the issue."


----------



## demps95 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Autonomous Braking Problems 2018 V6 SEL SERIOUS SAFETY PROBLEM*

I was nearly T-Boned when I was pulling out onto an active driveway on Saturday and my Atlas abruptly stopped--I was coming down a small hill, much like has been described.
thankfully that driver stopped in time- he was making a right hand turn onto a side street and could not see me until he made the turn.

My car is at the dealer now for 4 days, and they appear to be genuinely concerned - waiting to speak to the regional service manager tomorrow. 
The dealer is saying "working as designed", although they have been able to replicate the problem with my car, and another Atlas's on the lot and are just as uncomfortable as me with this statement.

I started a case with VW of America I have a loaner car.
Call 800-822-8987 to do start a case.

I hope will file a complaint now with NSHTA--


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

demps95 said:


> I was nearly T-Boned when I was pulling out onto an active driveway on Saturday and my Atlas abruptly stopped--I was coming down a small hill, much like has been described.
> thankfully that driver stopped in time- he was making a right hand turn onto a side street and could not see me until he made the turn.
> 
> My car is at the dealer now for 4 days, and they appear to be genuinely concerned - waiting to speak to the regional service manager tomorrow.
> ...


Glad you didn't have an accident. Disable the maneuver braking immediately within the "parking and maneuvering" menu in the infotainment....that's what I did to sort this out. I am sure at some point VW will address this issue.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

demps95 said:


> I was nearly T-Boned when I was pulling out onto an active driveway on Saturday and my Atlas abruptly stopped--I was coming down a small hill, much like has been described.
> thankfully that driver stopped in time- he was making a right hand turn onto a side street and could not see me until he made the turn.
> 
> My car is at the dealer now for 4 days, and they appear to be genuinely concerned - waiting to speak to the regional service manager tomorrow.
> ...


I wonder if that forge 1.5" lift kit would help this as an easy fix for VW to approve as modification, a like for some of us and a safer vechicle. My gf had this happen when pulling out of a small driveway with cars parked by curb , 5 year old and 1 year old in the atlas at the time too.

She pulled out and it slammed on the brakes and turned off. I think it thought the car that was parked was Inc or it was the dip, from reading others I think it's the dip, sensors are to low.

I already had ppf put on bumper so if they moved to the sensors they are paying for ppf again for me if making new holes....rather just have the lift fix it hopefully.


Right now when driving around and going towards those low dipping driveways it beeps like crazy...I may just buy and test and remove , they seem easy enough to install

https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gvan1998 said:


> Im glad i got rid of my Atlas. I just keep reading problems after problems


Did you get a replacement for your Ascent before the frame starts to fall apart?


----------



## elmatburn (Sep 14, 2005)

gvan1998 said:


> Im glad i got rid of my Atlas. I just keep reading problems after problems


Good for you! Have fun with that odd rubber band transmission and the missing frame welds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*The Problem list..... Subaru Ascent*

The Problem list..... Subaru Ascent Forum

https://www.ascentforums.com/forum/...laints-issues-problems/1915-problem-list.html


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> I wonder if that forge 1.5" lift kit would help this as an easy fix for VW to approve as modification, a like for some of us and a safer vechicle. My gf had this happen when pulling out of a small driveway with cars parked by curb , 5 year old and 1 year old in the atlas at the time too.
> 
> She pulled out and it slammed on the brakes and turned off. I think it thought the car that was parked was Inc or it was the dip, from reading others I think it's the dip, sensors are to low.
> 
> ...


Just turn off the maneuver braking and this is solved...look...I get it...it is supposed to have x/y/z/whatever features but at some point, it's not working for you turn it off and move on. Tell the dealer. Maybe they will have a programming fix for it at some point. I got sick of having to creep out of my driveway.


----------



## brianr0131 (Aug 24, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok, more on this. Just open the Car menu and go to Parking and Maneuvering and uncheck "Automatic Activation"...that will sort out it coming on when you are in traffic etc. You still get it on when you put it in reverse but this will take care of it thinking you are parking at slow speeds. Again, I think most of this annoyance will just require some menu work and thinking about it when you need it etc.




This does not stay "off" after re-starting....Who has time to do this every time they get in the car?

The vehicle beeps at me like R2D2 every time I'm in traffic.....strangely it seems worse or more "sensitive" when it's hotter.

So annoying.

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ediworku (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello all,

I have been driving atlas SEL for the past 5 months now. I have encountered so many uncomfortable break reaction where there was really nothing around, annoying sensors reaction especially front sensors. The break issue for me has now become a life threatening situation where it actually braked in the middle of crossing a road with on coming traffic where there was a great deal of distance between my car and the oncoming traffic. It may also break not because of the coming traffic but from the small down full terrain situation. But either way I was able to pull it back only because the oncoming traffic almost slowed to stop to give me a moment. I have a baby in that car for God sake. This happened quite few times. I took it to the dealer.they seem to act strange for the situation. I will take it again and see what they will say about a possible fix. Ofcourse they want to perform a test right away. The problem is it happens mostly randomly on unexpected areas, and not on demand basis. I have also been observing that the sensor and braking issue got more frequent in the summer time especially when I leave the car parked outside in a hot weather condition. Not sure if the sensors are heat sensitive or not. I went through already two recalls. I was hoping they were a fix to this problem but more like some software updates and back seat buckle. I was also hearing some noise (hard to explain but more like air blowing kind of noise) from the engine during acceleration especially going from 60 to 70 mph with the shift gear on D. This noise stops if I change the gear from D to manual. I also encountered a problem of intermittent wiper not functioning as expected. The dealer actually tested that today with a hose. Also You may not pay attention to the sunroof during rain but I noticed that mine leaked water in like a drop. Well I took a video of that for evidence. I am mentioning it here to encourage you to pay attention to the sunroof especially parallel to the foot rest between the back seat and passenger front seat.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It will after 3 times.....try it. Just keep turning it off and after 3 it sticks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## demps95 (Aug 22, 2018)

*2018 Atlas owners please file a complaint with NHSTA and VW of America re braking and mis. senosor larms while driving*

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/

We need strength in numbers, so if your car is acting when it should not please file a complaint today, it is easy.

I was almost in a t-bone type accident bc the car stopped unexpectedly, and I do not want to see a crash on the news that could have been prevented.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Christiann.V said:


> On Wednesday July 4th 2018 at approximately 5:00 PM PDT, my family and I were exiting a driveway of a bank when our 2018 Atlas SEL slammed on its brakes. Fortunately we always record when exiting a driveway due to us having this issue and wanting to get it on video. If you are wondering why the rear camera is on.. it's because we backed out of a parking space to leaving the parking lot and we did under 5 mph in the parking lot so the camera stays on until you hit higher speeds. We have been having this issue since we bought out two 2018 Atlas SEL's from McKenna Volkswagen in Cerritos.
> 
> For those that have not read the thread here is a summary:
> 
> ...


Coming into my driveway beeps like crazy but doesn't turn off. I've had it turn off before coming out just like this video. I put in a complaint on NHSTA for a fix hopefully. Also I agree they are probably to low or aimed to low. However if you think about cars already have these safety features too right, they are even lower sensors. So I'm baffled.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Two recent posts seem to notice it more when it's hot, hmm. I'm in CT and I don't think it was hot that day


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

This happened to me while pulling out of my driveway - it’s almost flat with a slight decline as I enter onto the road - going about 2 mph - brakes locked up - scared the sh*t out of us !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I was backing out of a driveway onto the road and a car was coming in the far lane. I saw it, but started to back out part of the way into the road because I wanted to get out quickly while it was clear otherwise. The cross traffic alarm beeped and the brakes stopped us immediately. Scared everybody in the car. I knew what happened, because I was aware of the safety features on the car. I actually went with the SEL to get them. After the car passed, I was able to proceed backing up after depressing and releasing the brake pedal. No gear shift required.

I think being familiar with the car and understanding what is happening, as well as knowing how to react can help the driver to avoid panicking in an emergency.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I was backing out of a driveway onto the road and a car was coming in the far lane. I saw it, but started to back out part of the way into the road because I wanted to get out quickly while it was clear otherwise. The cross traffic alarm beeped and the brakes stopped us immediately. Scared everybody in the car. I knew what happened, because I was aware of the safety features on the car. I actually went with the SEL to get them. After the car passed, I was able to proceed backing up after depressing and releasing the brake pedal. No gear shift required.
> 
> I think being familiar with the car and understanding what is happening, as well as knowing how to react can help the driver to avoid panicking in an emergency.


100% with you on this. However, the issue some of us are having is that the parking sensors are "seeing" the road as an obstacle and activating the maneuver braking (not the same as the r. cross traffic system). Yes, the brake pedal just needs to be depressed and released to get it going again and I have never needed to shift the lever.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> Coming into my driveway beeps like crazy but doesn't turn off. I've had it turn off before coming out just like this video. I put in a complaint on NHSTA for a fix hopefully. Also I agree they are probably to low or aimed to low. However if you think about cars already have these safety features too right, they are even lower sensors. So I'm baffled.


question: I saw the video but couldn't tell if you tried to gun it or did you just let the car proceed to the intersection with a slight tap on the gas. I was just wondering if it was a slower approach to the intersection rather than for example trying to gun it to get into the street, if the vehicle would've acted the same way? Meaning, would the safety feature be activated?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> 100% with you on this. However, the issue some of us are having is that the parking sensors are "seeing" the road as an obstacle and activating the maneuver braking (not the same as the r. cross traffic system).


Understood. This was my main point:



KarstGeo said:


> Yes, the brake pedal just needs to be depressed and released to get it going again and I have never needed to shift the lever.


Knowing the correct reaction might make the situation less dangerous. 

And I still can't get my front assist to brake for me in any driveway. I have tried steeper transitions than I am seeing here. I'm wondering if there is bad alignment on the sensors on some Atlases. I can't see how that would even be possible, but I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## demps95 (Aug 22, 2018)

*front sensors sensing the road*

My dealer reset all the sensors in August, and the forward motion alarms stopped misfiring but to stop the car from braking, we had to turn off park pilot automatic activation in park pilot.

I was told that when you are pulling outif you touch the brake in any way and you are on a uneven road servicethe computer in the car thinks you are PARKING the car and sees the roadway as an obstacle that you are going to hit. 

Not an acceptable fix to just turn off the safety feature, bc we all paid a feature that is now disabled but at least we can drive the car.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

So do I have this right -- it's the Maneuver Braking feature (which only operates under 5 mph) and you can solve the problem by simply turning the feature off? And people are threatening lemon lawsuits?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mhjett said:


> So do I have this right -- it's the Maneuver Braking feature (which only operates under 5 mph) and you can solve the problem by simply turning the feature off? And people are threatening lemon lawsuits?


Yes...precisely. I turned my off months ago b/c it was just a PITA backing out of my driveway. To be fair, it's not okay that some folks have tried to pull out onto a busy road and this engages which has caused a dangerous situation.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes...precisely. I turned my off months ago b/c it was just a PITA backing out of my driveway. To be fair, it's not okay that some folks have tried to pull out onto a busy road and this engages which has caused a dangerous situation.


Right. Salesman turned mine off when going over features at delivery (perhaps for this reason...?). Is there a way to have Maneuver Braking active only for reversing?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Right. Salesman turned mine off when going over features at delivery (perhaps for this reason...?). Is there a way to have Maneuver Braking active only for reversing?


It's both forward/reverse. I just don't see it as a big thing to not have it, I think VW needs a little more engineering on it is all and maybe that will happen and this can be rectified through re-programming at some point. I bought the SEL for a lot of reasons but this feature wasn't one of them.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> It's both forward/reverse. I just don't see it as a big thing to not have it, I think VW needs a little more engineering on it is all and maybe that will happen and this can be rectified through re-programming at some point. I bought the SEL for a lot of reasons but this feature wasn't one of them.


Thanks. Same here - took delivery last month and haven't used the feature yet so I don't miss it; didn't buy the car for that either. Would be nice to see a software update that rectifies the issues some seem to be having, though.


----------

